#ubuntu-for-all 2011-11-10
<YuraDoc> Hello. does anybody could help install driver for ATI Radeon HD 5730
<YuraDoc> I had try all possible variants without success
#ubuntu-for-all 2013-11-04
<toddy> hi there :)
<ara> hello!
<ara> Hello all
<toddy> hello ara
<ara> I think there is only three of us for the meeting, but we should get started
<ara> let see how the bot works
<ara> [STARTMEETING]
<ara> mmm
<ara> didn't work
<toddy> #startmeeting ?
<meetingology> Meeting started Mon Nov  4 18:03:10 2013 UTC.  The chair is toddy. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<toddy> :)
<toddy> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon Nov  4 18:03:49 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-for-all/2013/ubuntu-for-all.2013-11-04-18.03.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-for-all/2013/ubuntu-for-all.2013-11-04-18.03.html
<toddy> and now you, ara
<ara> cool!
<ara> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Mon Nov  4 18:04:05 2013 UTC.  The chair is ara. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<ara> Agenda:
<ara> Goals of the group. How we are going to decide on them. -- [ara]
<ara> Next meeting -- [ara]
<ara> IRC channel -- [ara]
<ara> Intertech panel? -- [ara]
<ara> mmm, I think I was the only one submitting topics :)
<ara> so, let's hope the any other business show something else
<Deindre> would we wait a minute?
<ara> sure
<ara> we are not that many people
<ara> if that's fine with toddy as well
<Deindre> maybe someone is still around
<toddy> ok
<ara> OK; it is ten past, I think we can get started
<ara> #topic Goals of the group. How we are going to decide on them.
<ara> I think we need two things:
<ara>  * The "BIG" goal for the group (why we exist)
<ara>  * How we plan to accomplish that goal (the little steps towards that goal).
<ara> How we are going to define the "BIG" goal? Shall someone give it a try and propose it to the mailing list?
<ara> well, first of all maybe we should decide whether meetings are the best communication channel
<ara> it is difficult to make decision with only 3 people showing
<ara> what do you guys think?
<Deindre> I think that generally IRC works fine
<toddy> For the goals we should use the mailinglist, i think
<ara> but do we agree that we need those two things? maybe we need to set up a wiki or something for people to put the ideas there
<toddy> Yes I think that we need these things. A wikipage is good to collective some suggestions
<ara> toddy, do you want to give it a try? or do you prefer someone else to create the initial content (by content I mean, the needed sections, etc)
<toddy> I can do this. But not today.
<ara> toddy, sure, no pressure :)
<toddy> ok :)
<ara> toddy, thanks!
<ara> #action toddy to create a basic wiki page as a placeholder for people to collaborate on the BIG goal and how to get there and share it in the mailing list when done (no deadline)
<meetingology> ACTION: toddy to create a basic wiki page as a placeholder for people to collaborate on the BIG goal and how to get there and share it in the mailing list when done (no deadline)
<ara> OK, anything else on this topic?
<ara> OK, moving on
<ara> #topic Next meeting -- [ara]
<ara> OK, I was going to propose this same hour, every other week, or monthly, but it seems that it may not work so well
<toddy> maybe. but it was the best date (doodle)
<ara> yes, but, again, I don't think we are enough people to decide
<ara> Let's defer it
<toddy> ok
<ara> #topic IRC channel -- [ara]
<ara> I wanted to discuss the IRC channel
<ara> when I tried to join #ubuntu-lgbt, it redirected me to #ubuntu-for-all
<toddy> we need a topic :)
<ara> hey koen_
<koen_> heya
<koen_> sorry I'm late
<toddy> hi koen_
<ara> koen_, no worries
<ara> koen_, we are discussing the irc channel
<ara>  when I tried to join #ubuntu-lgbt, it redirected me to #ubuntu-for-all
<ara> so, someone already created this link
<ara> if we think we need our own channel, I can try to discover who is in charce of #ubuntu-for-all
<ara> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuForAll
<ara> what do you guys think?
<Deindre> ara: is this channel logged?
<ara> not sure, let's see
<toddy> the mail-list of those group is nearly dead: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-for-all/
<ara> it is: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/04/%23ubuntu-for-all.html
<Deindre> ok
<ara> Deindre, what do you think?
<Deindre> I think we should set a unique brand: Ubuntu for all sounds very good to me, it's very inclusive
<toddy> ubuntu-for-all is okay for me.
<Deindre> do you want to use LGBT list for mailing list and Ubuntu for all as IRC channel?
<Deindre> I think it could be confusing, but it seems useless open a new channel
<koen_> I guess both should be the same, right?
<ara> I would prefer to keep ubuntu-lgbt for both, but that's just a personal preference
<Deindre> I think we should use the same name for both
<toddy> that is not optimal if it has not the same name
<Deindre> I think we could vote on ML which name is more suitable for the most of us
<ara> sounds good
<toddy> yes
<ara> OK, I will send the options to the mailing list
<Deindre> thank you ara
<ara> #action ara to send a poll to the ML on whether to use ubuntu-lgtb (both ML and IRC channel) or ubuntu-for-allç
<meetingology> ACTION: ara to send a poll to the ML on whether to use ubuntu-lgtb (both ML and IRC channel) or ubuntu-for-allç
<ara> OK, let's move on
<ara> #topic Intertech
<ara> through a friend, I found this panel: http://www.intertechlgbt.com
<ara> it is a bit UK centric, but I was wondering whether we should contact them to let them know we are around, in case we can collaborate or learn from them
<Deindre> Moreover I'm a close friend of one of the most important LGBT activist in Italy. I would like to ask her tips to how to build our community
<Deindre> what's your take on it?
<ara> sounds good to me, any help is always welcome
<koen_> definitely
<toddy> yes
<ara> what about intertech? do you think it could be helpful?
<koen_> could we get any help from someone from the Ubuntu community/Canonical as well?
<koen_> it seems that building a worldwide digital network is a whole different story from setting up a national & offline one
<Deindre> I think intertech could be really useful
<koen_> agree
<toddy> yes, I agree, too. Maybe we can learn something from the intertechs.
<koen_> btw, is this meeting logged (live) anywhere?
<ara> koen_, once finished, it will have a link
<ara> OK, I will contact intertech and see what they are about
<koen_> ah, thanks ara
<ara> and I can contact Jono's team as well if needed/wanted
<ara> Anything else on this topic?
<ara> OK
<ara> #topic Any Other business
<ara> Anything else we should be discussing today?
<Deindre> I'm fine :)
<toddy> I have nothing.
<koen_> me neither
<ara> Ok, let's wrap up, then
<ara> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon Nov  4 18:50:05 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-for-all/2013/ubuntu-for-all.2013-11-04-18.04.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-for-all/2013/ubuntu-for-all.2013-11-04-18.04.html
<Deindre> thanks to all
<toddy> yes, thanks
<ara> thanks!
